# Where to buy led-shirts?



## godski (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, 

Where is the best place to buy led-t-shirts?

I'm opening a small store (only with led t-shirts) but I'm having a hard time finding the right place to buy the t-shirts, they will need to have international shipping, because i'm opening this store in Iceland.

Thanks.


----------



## chaoli ye (May 10, 2011)

Dear best friend
i'm named chaoli ye,I'm form china,this is my shop led **** Buy Electronics, Music EL TS14 1pscEL T-shirt flashing t-shirt with battery T shirt christmas day gift,LED at Aliexpress.com
Hope you want clothes, price according to the quantity pricing, give you the most preferential price,tks again


tel:+0086 15019212308
yahoo[FONT=&#23435]：[/FONT][email protected]
MSN:lichaoye@Live.cn
Gmail:[email protected]
skype[FONT=&#23435]：[/FONT]yechaoli520

chaoli ye


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Try DealExtreme.
Free (drop)shipping to wherever you want.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Never mind, it's one of those "I ask a question and never return here again" members...


----------



## wikecamera (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey, my dear friend, we offer sound Activated LED Shirts with various patterns, high quality and free shipping worldwide. this is the web site:LED Shirts - Sound Activated LED Clothes Hope these are what you like, have a wonderful!


Tel:+86 755 83998006- 8025
E-mail: wike[USER=24215]@tomt[/USER]opblog.com


----------



## jason1123 (Dec 4, 2011)

Try here, they have tons of LED shirts. 

Deals N Gift Shop - Search Results for "led shirt"

I bought a few here! they are awesome for parties!


----------



## mario611 (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi if you want to buy led equaliser t-shirt, led t-shirts, flashing t-shirts or disco & party t-shirt - pls visit e-shop www.cool-mania.com

Worldwide delivery over 40 different led tshirts models - Led t-shirts


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

on a subject about LED shirts, when someone ends a reply with 'guys briefs,' i say 'womens bras.' 

i wish i knew how to make my own LED shirts.


----------

